
Digital Ocean exposed customer data after it left an internal document online - JamesMcd
https://www.zdnet.com/article/digital-ocean-says-it-exposed-customer-data-after-it-left-an-internal-doc-online/
======
exabrial
Sad to see this... :( Digital Ocean is still my favorite Cloud Provider. The
managed Redis/Postgres/MySql were the killer feature. The whole design brings
in refreshing simplicity compared to AWS. Linode has similar prices but lack
the managed databases is show stopper.

~~~
stOneskull
Mistakes happen. I kinda hoped I got the email as I reckon DO would give a
couple of free months or some type of discount anyway.

